# Being blonde in uk = death sentence



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look

Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Physique


----------



## Shrek2OnDvD (Jul 17, 2021)

Don’t go to England then lol. Take a trip to Russia. They love blonde men there


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Shrek2OnDvD said:


> Don’t go to England then lol. Take a trip to Russia. They love blonde men there


Yes everywhere outside uk I do well and I cant even travel shall I rope I'm getting outslayed


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

They look at me disgusted
Or act like I'm invisible 

And talk to.shorter fatter men with dark hair stuble below 5 pal men. It's not fair how can I win in uk?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Sick of guys irl telling me I look good boosting my ego when from woman I get 0


----------



## jfcage (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Sick of guys irl telling me I look good boosting my ego when from woman I get 0


There is not much you can improve lookswise, but you need better coloring. Maybe try Melanotan 2


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

jfcage said:


> There is not much you can improve lookswise, but you need better coloring. Maybe try Melanotan 2


I have it I need use it more!


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 17, 2021)

@gamma


----------



## gamma (Jul 17, 2021)

Just dye your hair 
10 minutes looksmax


----------



## lutte (Jul 17, 2021)

@Latebloomer10...


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


Fix your eyebrows 
Blonde isnt the problem 
Its your thin eyebrows


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

gamma said:


> Just dye your hair
> 10 minutes looksmax


Will it work😂


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Maesthetic said:


> Fix your eyebrows
> Blonde isnt the problem
> Its your thin eyebrows


How?


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jul 17, 2021)

Ngl to you, I'd think he's gay if I ever saw him irl 


gamma said:


> Just dye your hair
> 10 minutes looksmax


----------



## Xangsane (Jul 17, 2021)

SEAmaxx


----------



## gamma (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> How?


Dye eyebrows too


----------



## TeraCope54 (Jul 17, 2021)

"Blond pheno death tier" is cope, you just look like a retarded alien


----------



## dnrd (Jul 17, 2021)

dye ur hair and brows, sorted


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2021)

These guys where I live all have fairly light hair













2 

















3 













4 




















But in the UK, unless you are a gigachad, it's all about social circle. Girls only bang guys they went to school with and have a tonne of mutual friends with and stuff


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 17, 2021)

I'm blonde in UK also. Dye all your facial fair incl eyebrows dark brown. Get a tan from sunbeds, try grow a beard(minoxidil+dermarolling) and I think youll be ok. maybe some tattoos if your into it? nice physique btw


----------



## WannaBeA6 (Jul 17, 2021)

wristcel said:


> These guys where I live all have fairly light hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


admire your effort and autism


----------



## PURE ARYAN GENETICS (Jul 17, 2021)

mogs me to death  only nose is slight failo but that's easily fixed. made me think of this ngl






anyway get out of the uk if you're not having luck for whatever reason. locationcel if anything. the w*men are subhuman there either way


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> "Blond pheno death tier" is cope, you just look like a retarded alien
> View attachment 1229976
> View attachment 1229979


Retarded alien nah I slay ridiculously apart from uk how do I look like an alien?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

PURE ARYAN GENETICS said:


> mogs me to death  only nose is slight failo but that's easily fixed. made me think of this ngl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are I mog most psl wise


----------



## casadebanho (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


Literally all you need to do is dye your hair mr. Cillian Murphy


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 17, 2021)

Also ive noticed the brown hair trend here in uk. I was literally thinking the other day the only boys that girls post on their instagram are tall brown hair guys. even if they're ugly. its like they just want that specific combo even if the guy is an absolute loser. its bullshit


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Also ive noticed the brown hair trend here in uk. I was literally thinking the other day the only boys that girls post on their instagram are tall brown hair guys. even if they're ugly. its like they just want that specific combo even if the guy is an absolute loser. its bullshit





casadebanho said:


> Literally all you need to do is dye your hair mr. Cillian Murphy
> 
> 
> View attachment 1230008


What colour?


----------



## gamma (Jul 17, 2021)

wristcel said:


> But in the UK, unless you are a gigachad, it's all about social circle. Girls only bang guys they went to school with and have a tonne of mutual friends with and stuff


You sure about this?
I heard that in Uk there's a developed hook up culture, and girls meet men at the disco


----------



## casadebanho (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What colour?


Dark brown mogs, don't know a single girl who doesn't like Dark brown hair


----------



## Preston (Jul 17, 2021)

Ur terminally I'll son. Need to visit the gandy hospital to get treated


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Ur terminally I'll son. Need to visit the gandy hospital to get treated


😂😂😂


----------



## Deleted member 6785 (Jul 17, 2021)

Dolph Lundgren lite


----------



## Preston (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> 😂😂😂


Get a tan, fix ur eyebrows with minox and dye ur hair dark brown or dirty blonde


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I have it I need use it more!


don't do it mate


----------



## Pretty (Jul 17, 2021)

Ye most British chads I see slaying are dark haired with blue eyes


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 17, 2021)

wristcel said:


> These guys where I live all have fairly light hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


girl in pink first photo.
more pictures please


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 17, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Also ive noticed the brown hair trend here in uk. I was literally thinking the other day the only boys that girls post on their instagram are tall brown hair guys. even if they're ugly. its like they just want that specific combo even if the guy is an absolute loser. its bullshit


*Digital Hitler*


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> How?


Thin eyebrows = death sentence


----------



## wristcel (Jul 17, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> girl in pink first photo.
> more pictures please


----------



## sandcelmuttcel (Jul 17, 2021)

mate travel to greece for vacation i'm sure girls here will dig your looks.


----------



## DrTony (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Sick of guys irl telling me I look good boosting my ego when from woman I get 0



You dont look good to women which is all that matters. Also, you will get zero boost from rhino because it is your phenotype holding you back, NOT your nose, believe me. 

Now you ask what are the solutions? 

There are none. Few good advice

1) Forget about slaying, redirect your mindset to a different goal.
2) Move to a different country where this particular phenotype is in demand - not sure what that country would be.
3) You are not a *bad looking guy* from an aesthetic/abstract point of view (which is relatively good news), just not sexually attractive/wide appeal to prime females (which is why you will not be able to slay). You can just run numbers game (if you can afford having your confidence take a massive hit from rejections) because by running numbers, you will invariably bump into girls who is into this pheno (niche).


----------



## Latebloomer10 (Jul 17, 2021)

lutte said:


> @Latebloomer10...
> View attachment 1229964


that mouth says it all bhai facial scoliosis pill is brutal


----------



## Forever8 (Jul 17, 2021)

north atlantid >>keltic nordid>>>>>> anglo saxon pheno


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 17, 2021)

Legit chad tbh


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> mate travel to greece for vacation i'm sure girls here will dig your looks.





DrTony said:


> You dont look good to women which is all that matters. Also, you will get zero boost from rhino because it is your phenotype holding you back, NOT your nose, believe me.
> 
> Now you ask what are the solutions?
> 
> ...


2 years ago my pheno wont an issue 
And I slayed all the time. Would I slay in Sweden/germany


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

They preferred me with slicked back hair I think the curtains has low sex appeal on me


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You dont look good to women which is all that matters. Also, you will get zero boost from rhino because it is your phenotype holding you back, NOT your nose, believe me.
> 
> Now you ask what are the solutions?
> 
> ...


Not bad looking I was rated 5.5 psl


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Not bad looking I was rated 5.5 psl


After nose is fixed I think I will be 6 psl


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

Do I have male model potential


Stats Height 6"3 Physique lean need get below 10% Ascension plan rhino october 2021 Fillers lip jaw chin july 2021 Grow hair longer Tan Mt2 Diet very clean trying to lose more bloat to get as tight face as I can. Been scouted before by a top london agency but didn't want to.do.it back then...




looksmax.org


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 17, 2021)

Lacks harmony and dark features


----------



## DrTony (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> 2 years ago my pheno wont an issue
> And I slayed all the time. Would I slay in Sweden/germany


Yes I think Scandinavian countries would be your best bet


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 17, 2021)

DrTony said:


> Yes I think Scandinavian countries would be your best bet


Yeah would Australia be okay lot of blonde surfer slay I hear


----------



## DrTony (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Not bad looking I was rated 5.5 psl


Your attractiveness is not determined by PSL rates here🤣🤣 it is EXCLUSIVELY determined by how women treat you. Do they make it obvious they wanna have sex with you? Do they repeatedly come over your place to have sex with you? Do you have any semblance of dry spells? The answers to these questions are way more informative of your sexual value than autistic PSL


----------



## ProAcktiv (Jul 17, 2021)

PrestonYnot said:


> Get a tan, fix ur eyebrows with minox and dye ur hair dark brown or dirty blonde


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 17, 2021)

your nosetip is too big tho


----------



## Deleted member 14157 (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


here let me fix this for you





wear this shirt instead

retard just because you are blonde doesnt mean you have shit coloring and uk women wont want to date you
nt maxx needed, go for the rhino if you really want to


----------



## reptiles (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV




Proto typical definition of a chad in motion could you measure your jaw and ramus with a ruler include the ruler pic pls


----------



## TITUS (Jul 17, 2021)

Cause you look fake and gay, if surgeries or any other looksmax is evident then it becomes a looksmin.


----------



## cracka (Jul 17, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


those curtains look fucking retarded, you need to grow your hair out way longer before you even think about middle parting, but even then, you're too old to middle part and it doesn't fit your pheno. Try going for a bateman or lacrosee whiteboy flow hairstyle, also dye your eyebrows and hair. you'll do great afterwards.


----------



## Gaia262 (Jul 18, 2021)

Dont know why Everyone is roasting this is such a fixable situation.

Also strongly doubt anyone is looking at you with disgust bro. Imagine being tall white and ripped and complaining you have it difficult.


----------



## terrorblade (Jul 18, 2021)

cause you look like a blazing faggot. not your hair color's fault


----------



## kalefartbomb (Jul 18, 2021)

There is nothing wrong with you other than your H from Steps circa 1997 haircut which signals possible homosexuality and/or autism.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> There is nothing wrong with you other than your H from Steps circa 1997 haircut which signals possible homosexuality and/or autism.


😂😂😂😂


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

kalefartbomb said:


> There is nothing wrong with you other than your H from Steps circa 1997 haircut which signals possible homosexuality and/or autism.


I used rock this b4 my forehead got too big


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I used rock this b4 my forehead got too big


you look very good in this

how big is your forehead now? Id recommend going back to this hairstyle or something a bit shorter


----------



## lilhorizontal32 (Jul 18, 2021)

and tbh I still dont see how you are struggling to get girls. are you NT?


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

honestly you look like handsome squidward which makes me immediately think you have gay face

you look like you escaped a high security juvederm testing facility

I genuinely don’t think you’re as good looking as you and PSL thinks you are. it’s just that you’re incredibly low body fat. You are a bit above average. 4.5 PSL. Body fat and body and height are a halo but your face isn’t particularly chad


----------



## Kilimanjaro (Jul 18, 2021)

Literally just dye your eyebrows and hair dark and maybe get a nose job and you're good


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> honestly you look like handsome squidward which makes me immediately think you have gay face
> 
> you look like you escaped a high security juvederm testing facility
> 
> I genuinely don’t think you’re as good looking as you and PSL thinks you are. it’s just that you’re incredibly low body fat. You are a bit above average. 4.5 PSL. Body fat and body and height are a halo but your face isn’t particularly chad


You think that's 4.5 psl?


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Jul 18, 2021)

He 


delphabot said:


> honestly you look like handsome squidward which makes me immediately think you have gay face
> 
> you look like you escaped a high security juvederm testing facility
> 
> I genuinely don’t think you’re as good looking as you and PSL thinks you are. it’s just that you’re incredibly low body fat. You are a bit above average. 4.5 PSL. Body fat and body and height are a halo but your face isn’t particularly chad


Hes not ugly by any means but he looks strange ngl he looks like a uncanny version of dolph ludgren


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> You think that's 4.5 psl?


Maybe 5 at best

He really isn’t as good looking as he thinks he is otherwise he wouldn’t be having trouble with girls. He’s above average but he’s not chad


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Maybe 5 at best
> 
> He really isn’t as good looking as he thinks he is otherwise he wouldn’t be having trouble with girls. He’s above average but he’s not chad


I so well with white girls other than English


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> He
> 
> Hes not ugly by any means but he looks strange ngl he looks like a uncanny version of dolph ludgren


Yeah or a weird funhouse mirror version of fabio. Something about his midface just really throws me off and despite decent bones he just doesn’t look chad


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I so well with white girls other than English


I mean you’re above average so you’re going to do fine along with height and body halo but your face isn’t 5.5 PSL is all


----------



## Deleted member 13137 (Jul 18, 2021)

It ain’t your pheno son

you look like an alien and your nose is ugly as shit

ask whatever surgeon did your chin wing to rip that shit out


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Yeah or a weird funhouse mirror version of fabio. Something about his midface just really throws me off and despite decent bones he just doesn’t look chad


What's my psl when I was younger?


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What's my psl when I was younger?


You look better there, maybe 5 PSL. But in a bar or club you would be very plainly average


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> You look better there, maybe 5 PSL. But in a bar or club you would be very plainly average





delphabot said:


> You look better there, maybe 5 PSL. But in a bar or club you would be very plainly averaging


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Your saying this is average?


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Your saying this is average?


I’m sorry I hurt your feelings man but you’re not a male model. You look like a generic club HTN / Chadlite in these pics. PSL 5. Count your blessings

when I say average you’re above average in the street and very average if you went to a club. You look like a really average and stereotypical English club goer


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

I feel I could model I been scouted by agencies in the past j have an even more unique look now which changes my smv makes it weaker but least I can travel to countries I do well in whilst getting paid


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I feel I could model I been scouted by agencies in the past j have an even more unique look now which changes my smv makes it weaker but least I can travel to countries I do well in whilst getting paid


Well then you should be slaying in the UK and yet you’re on a looksmaxxing board complaining you can’t instead. Anyone with low bodyfat and 5 PSL can do some modeling, that’s basically the requirement to enter the field. You wouldn’t be able to live off modeling, you’re just too plain for that. You’re still a decent looking guy but I’m already seeing why you’re not slaying. You are massively insecure


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Well then you should be slaying in the UK and yet you’re on a looksmaxxing board complaining you can’t instead. Anyone with low bodyfat and 5 PSL can do some modeling, that’s basically the requirement to enter the field. You wouldn’t be able to live off modeling, you’re just too plain for that. You’re still a decent looking guy but I’m already seeing why you’re not slaying. You are massively insecure


I really don't like your tone like u give advice but come across as a cunt your sort of guy I happily do time in cell I love to curb stomp you and brick your head in


----------



## Preston (Jul 18, 2021)




----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> Well then you should be slaying in the UK and yet you’re on a looksmaxxing board complaining you can’t instead. Anyone with low bodyfat and 5 PSL can do some modeling, that’s basically the requirement to enter the field. You wouldn’t be able to live off modeling, you’re just too plain for that. You’re still a decent looking guy but I’m already seeing why you’re not slaying. You are massively insecure


Also every guy is insecure once you attack their flaws even normies super insecure looks are everything


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I really don't like your tone like u give advice but come across as a cunt your sort of guy I happily do time in cell I love to curb stomp you and brick your head in


I’m here telling you many times nicely you are HTN/Chadlite while other people are literally calling you a gay disgusting alien and you don’t like MY tone 

well good luck slaying buddy I wish the best for you but don’t stare in the mirror too long you still have to eat




TopzCat1 said:


> Also every guy is insecure once you attack their flaws even normies super insecure looks are everything



Literally the point of the forum. Why are you even here?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’m here telling you many times nicely you are HTN/Chadlite while other people are literally calling you a gay disgusting alien and you don’t like MY tone
> 
> well good luck slaying buddy I wish the best for you but don’t stare in the mirror too long you still have to eat
> 
> ...


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

delphabot said:


> I’m here telling you many times nicely you are HTN/Chadlite while other people are literally calling you a gay disgusting alien and you don’t like MY tone
> 
> well good luck slaying buddy I wish the best for you but don’t stare in the mirror too long you still have to eat
> 
> ...


I eat well bro


----------



## Deleted member 13274 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> You think that's 4.5 psl?


Stop wearing Gymking and skinny jeans its low class. Dye your eyebrows and your hair. Work on being NT and you’ll be fine.


----------



## gamma (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I used rock this b4 my forehead got too big


Go back to this hairstyle 
You were legit chad here 

Curtains don't suit you


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

Your never be on my level dw bro


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 18, 2021)

gamma said:


> Go back to this hairstyle
> You were legit chad here
> 
> Curtains don't suit you


You think!


----------



## Deleted member 13274 (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I really don't like your tone like u give advice but come across as a cunt your sort of guy I happily do time in cell I love to curb stomp you and brick your head in


Gives a good insight into why you might be struggling with women, low IQ and low class.


----------



## DrTony (Jul 18, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Also every guy is insecure once you attack their flaws even normies super insecure looks are everything


Then stop looking at your face your pheno or anything else and instead ask yourself questions. Numbers.

1) how many girls did you sleep with last month? What quality?
2) do girls approach you irl or online making it painfully obvious they want to sleep with you?
3) do you have to take girls out on a date to sleep with them?
4) can you pull in clubs? Can you pull online? I don’t mean indicators of interest but P in V.

answering these questions will give you a better sense of your in real life rating and you don’t have to rely on the subjective opinion of others. You simply observe reality and real life outcomes and the answer is always there staring back at you. It has been my experience that in this life you either get all the sex in the world or you pretty much get nothing at all.


----------



## justloltbh (Jul 18, 2021)

lol arent u that nigger who asked if he could model


----------



## grimy (Jul 19, 2021)

larpmax.org


----------



## Patient A (Jul 19, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> 2 years ago my pheno wont an issue
> And I slayed all the time. Would I slay in Sweden/germany


Haircut looked way better


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 19, 2021)

wristcel said:


> These guys where I live all have fairly light hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Biggdink pilled


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 19, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I used rock this b4 my forehead got too big


Would love to have your hair need hair transplant asap ffs


----------



## one job away (Jul 19, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


You are probably boring af 

And you look like a self loving douchebag. Unless you are below 22 no one likes those guys. If you are in that 16-22 range some girls dig this. But above that no.
Lookswise you are good enough so girls won’t reject you due to that. Work on your „game“ or rather your entire personality.


----------



## Chadakin (Jul 19, 2021)

You look gay


----------



## geezcel (Jul 19, 2021)

homosexual looks ain’t it lad


----------



## Justbestoicbro (Jul 19, 2021)

You look like a fucking Bratz doll. Chabge hairstyle and 5oclockshadowmaxx and you're set


----------



## .👽. (Jul 19, 2021)

jfl @ this nigga. he's white, tall and shredded, still cries
but you look like a gay alien ngl, perfect for modelling









just be white + just be tall = terachad


over for @volcelfatcel :hnghn:




looksmax.org


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 19, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


nice troll bro


----------



## Deleted member 14166 (Jul 19, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


girls are probably intimidated by your looks in a good way so are scared to approach ig , and btw tan your skin you'll look better


----------



## Seth Walsh (Jul 19, 2021)

You need to look like you have more T and dopamine. And more importantly, feel more comfortable in yourself.

Your looksmaxing gives a real 3rd person type of vibe idk how to express it entirely but try stop focusing on solely looks and let experiences start shaping your mind rather than stupid PSL stuff that has you stuck in a panic.

Looking for feedback on how you look etc really isn’t gonna help you and I’m not sure how to give you actual good advice but if there’s anything I notice it’s that you seem way too bought into the “PSL” stuff.

Also the curtains doesn’t really suit. Start making your own choices. You’ll get more confident in yourself and once you start making 1st person style choices that improve your life, you’ll never need to ask anything here again.

A lot of looksmaxing works but it’s not all cast iron and giving my honest feedback I just don’t think the hairstyle looks right.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 21, 2021)

cracka said:


> those curtains look fucking retarded, you need to grow your hair out way longer before you even think about middle parting, but even then, you're too old to middle part and it doesn't fit your pheno. Try going for a bateman or lacrosee whiteboy flow hairstyle, also dye your eyebrows and hair. you'll do great afterwards.


What do I rock as a temporary style? And my forehead too big what else can I wear instead ofvcurtsins a fringe my hair too straight


----------



## jackieboy21 (Jul 22, 2021)

That’s my colouring and I did minix eyebrows and I can confirm it works!


----------



## Lolcel (Jul 22, 2021)

Op i think your problem is very similar to a ginger on lookism whose colouring held him back and as soon as he fixed it he started having luck with girls
I think theres some supplement out there (beta carotene?) that you take and get darker overtime


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

TeraCope54 said:


> "Blond pheno death tier" is cope, you just look like a retarded alien
> View attachment 1229976
> View attachment 1229979


Gay* retarded alien, jfl if op thinks girls anywhere would reject a dirty blond haired chad like prime Pitt


----------



## Deleted member 13409 (Jul 22, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Gay* retarded alien, jfl if op thinks girls anywhere would reject a dirty blond haired chad like prime Pitt


OP just made this thread to get told the problem is British girls and gets mad when people tell him he isn’t nearly as GL as he thinks he is. Very cringe thread


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

delphabot said:


> OP just made this thread to get told the problem is British girls and gets mad when people tell him he isn’t nearly as GL as he thinks he is. Very cringe thread


I understand his delusion cuz he has a lot of features psl values, but he just doesn't have harmony and looks gay.


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

_RTT and you'll slay tbh _


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 22, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> I understand his delusion cuz he has a lot of features psl values, but he just doesn't have harmony and looks gay.


Op actually is good looking so it’s not his looks imo


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

LondonVillie said:


> Op actually is good looking so it’s not his looks imo


You can be good looking but low appeal due to a variety of factors. He has low appeal but his pheno isn't one of them, it's his feminine face, small neck, low muscle, non dimorphic eyebrows. RTT and dye eyebrows + minox and he'd slay. Running test will add some dimorphism to his face 100%


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> Also ive noticed the brown hair trend here in uk. I was literally thinking the other day the only boys that girls post on their instagram are tall brown hair guys. even if they're ugly. its like they just want that specific combo even if the guy is an absolute loser. its bullshit


Lifefuel for me dirty brown hair + light eyes mogs @LondonVillie thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 22, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> You can be good looking but low appeal due to a variety of factors. He has low appeal but his pheno isn't one of them, it's his feminine face, small neck, low muscle, non dimorphic eyebrows. RTT and dye eyebrows + minox and he'd slay. Running test will add some dimorphism to his face 100%


True, I thought op meant he wanted surgery. He can easily increase his appeal without surgery


----------



## Deleted member 756 (Jul 22, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Lifefuel for me dirty brown hair + light eyes mogs @LondonVillie thoughts?


True


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Jul 22, 2021)

RealLooksmaxxer said:


> Lifefuel for me dirty brown hair + light eyes mogs @LondonVillie thoughts?


did anyone ask


----------



## BertrandRussell (Jul 22, 2021)

wristcel said:


> These guys where I live all have fairly light hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imagine thirsting after chavs.


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 22, 2021)

your coloring makes you look gay for some reason, i dont know...


----------



## Loko88 (Jul 22, 2021)

Or maybe that's just the filter + your expression
I can't tell


----------



## RealLooksmaxxer (Jul 22, 2021)

Digital Hitler said:


> did anyone ask


Dnrd greycel


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Jul 22, 2021)

yo idk if youre larp, but this is your best look so far ive seen, including the hair color. the curtains make you look gay imo. as far as style, high class oxbridge prep look works best for you, not street thug fake white boy imo. 

also since you have high forehead, when you do curtains, its narrows it and make it look taller through perception. comb over and show your temples for a more coherent look. you can even grow your sides out but keep it tucked. also seflies dont work to accentuate good features for everyone. you simple look better in professional pics


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 28, 2021)

You look better when younger, just do your hair up again and get a hair transplant + fin if you need to

your hair color isnt the problem at all


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> You look better when younger, just do your hair up again and get a hair transplant + fin if you need to
> 
> your hair color isnt the problem at all


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> You look better when younger, just do your hair up again and get a hair transplant + fin if you need to
> 
> your hair color isnt the problem at all


Update 


Got a haircut when out x2 since clubs reopened started destroying it plus a date with a basic uk girl. Shall I dye my hair eyebrows darker to get better smv?


----------



## Heguldus (Jul 28, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What do I rock as a temporary style? And my forehead too big what else can I wear instead ofvcurtsins a fringe my hair too straight


Dont part it in the middle, part it slightly more to one side. It looks more natural.


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 28, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Update
> 
> 
> Got a haircut when out x2 since clubs reopened started destroying it plus a date with a basic uk girl. Shall I dye my hair eyebrows darker to get better smv?


dye eyebrows medium brown or something, dont go too dark. They look a bit thin aswell so try use castor oil every night on them

Yeah hair looks much better on you now but it looks a bit too slickback, use a clay wax and make it stick more up. You looks like a club slayer. you dont need any more looksmaxxing just enjoy life and improve your confidence

Just google "undercut" and style the hair like that


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> You look better when younger, just do your hair up again and get a hair transplant + fin if you need to
> 
> your hair color isnt the problem at all


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

That's what my haie like with shorter curtains I think the hair up is much better the girl I went on a date with liked both she was 18. I think the hair up gives me wider appeal


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> dye eyebrows medium brown or something, dont go too dark. They look a bit thin aswell so try use castor oil every night on them
> 
> Yeah hair looks much better on you now but it looks a bit too slickback, use a clay wax and make it stick more up. You looks like a club slayer. you dont need any more looksmaxxing just enjoy life and improve your confidence
> 
> Just google "undercut" and style the hair like that


What about nose like getting the tip changed as I want to look better in pics to.bulid social status


----------



## Johanjohan (Jul 28, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What about nose like getting the tip changed as I want to look better in pics to.bulid social status


nah dont do anything like that its too risky and can be uncanny, you look good enough now



TopzCat1 said:


> That's what my haie like with shorter curtains I think the hair up is much better the girl I went on a date with liked both she was 18. I think the hair up gives me wider appeal


yea hair up is much better on you since you look like a club slayer

The curtains you had before was too short and poorly styled, but you dont suit curtains anyway so always have hair up


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 28, 2021)

Lol at this shit thread.


----------



## Deleted member 14695 (Jul 28, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Your saying this is average?


You're 6psl maybe 5.5psl at least, ignore the underrating retards here. You're just not NT and act like a socially awkward weirdo. Female britons act like chavs, yoy need a high, social circle and you need to be NT af to slay.


----------



## Ass-ender (Jul 28, 2021)

The problem is not your hair color but your nose. 
Get a rhino but ask for a masculine nose shape.


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Jul 28, 2021)

lutte said:


> @Latebloomer10...
> View attachment 1229964


Norwood levels are high


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Johanjohan said:


> nah dont do anything like that its too risky and can be uncanny, you look good enough now
> 
> 
> yea hair up is much better on you since you look like a club slayer
> ...





Copexodius Maximus said:


> Norwood levels are high


Should I get a mini transplant for a straighter hairline?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jul 28, 2021)

Tarm19 said:


> You're 6psl maybe 5.5psl at least, ignore the underrating retards here. You're just not NT and act like a socially awkward weirdo. Female britons act like chavs, yoy need a high, social circle and you need to be NT af to slay.


Could I slay better outside uk


----------



## Primordial (Aug 2, 2021)

its ur nose and ur social skills that is the problem


----------



## colortheory (Aug 3, 2021)

Dude, you literally look like a fag, that's the problem. You need to get an undercut, or at least slick back your hair to fix your appearance.


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Aug 3, 2021)

delphabot said:


> OP just made this thread to get told the problem is British girls and gets mad when people tell him he isn’t nearly as GL as he thinks he is. Very cringe thread


British girls are partly the problem though. We can't deny it.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Update

Been out over last few months I be honest I destroyed it been in my element went on holidays fuvked 6 girls 7 nights. The colouring tan really works came back to england last 4nights been out fucked 2 had blow job. Necked on with 15 girls. It wasnt my hair colour it was my style and colouring. Tan is such a halo for nordic pheno.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 12, 2021)

Just need sort my nose tip out now and I unlock the next level. UK foids are ugly though need find a sweedish or german gf high psl that's the next step


----------



## subhuman incel (Sep 13, 2021)

thank god im a dark haired chad like sylvester stallon @OldVirgin


----------



## TopzCat1 (Sep 13, 2021)

subhuman incel said:


> thank god im a dark haired chad like sylvester stallon @OldVirgin


My dirty blonde plus tan is mogging dark hair slayers in clubs. Hair colour cope all about colouring domt need be dark it's more common preference but if u can get to a high level of blonde you get girls who have a fetish. In clubs bare girls have a display picture of a guy and say to.me I look like him weird how woman compare everything to celebs.


----------



## wristcel (Sep 13, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> fuvked 6 girls 7 nights. came back to england last 4 nights been out fucked 2 had blow job. Necked on with 15 girls


super-slayer!


----------



## wristcel (Aug 4, 2022)

sandcelmuttcel said:


> girl in pink first photo.
> more pictures please


That girl (in the pink. Lives near me) is now in music videos and apparently is getting fucked by Uk grime rapper 'ardee' lol

So I guess you have good taste since he can get like any girl due to fame.



it's only a matter of time before all the other cute girls who live near me are gonna be getting fucked by celebs too lol. I know it


----------



## MartinL (Aug 4, 2022)

If I saw you I would think you were gay. You’re not bad looking you just have a gay face/facial expression and maybe thats why girls dont approach you jfl

Idk how you can fix that, maybe masculinemax somehow. The tan is a good idea for people with blonde hair since contrast mogs


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Aug 4, 2022)

TopzCat1 said:


> I'm 6"3 ripped to shreds I'd say my face is decent I struggle getting girls in England why do they not like this look
> 
> Even after I get rhino I believe they still wont like me my pheno has low SMV


You like your in a boy band from the early 2000's JFL


----------



## letmeon (Aug 4, 2022)

dye hair and eyebrows black then?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 4, 2022)

MartinL said:


> If I saw you I would think you were gay. You’re not bad looking you just have a gay face/facial expression and maybe thats why girls dont approach you jfl
> 
> Idk how you can fix that, maybe masculinemax somehow. The tan is a good idea for people with blonde hair since contrast mogs


Loool 

This don’t happen anymore in last 3 weeks I shagged 16 girls in 21 days


----------



## OnlyWs (Aug 4, 2022)

What you need to do is start dyeing your hair. I also have blonde hair and live in this region and most people here don't understand how much of a death sentence it really is. Get your hair cut much shorter and get it dyed at the same time at a hair salon. Rinse and repeat a few times of a year going a bit darker gradually so you can claim "it changed color with age".


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 4, 2022)

OnlyWs said:


> What you need to do is start dyeing your hair. I also have blonde hair and live in this region and most people here don't understand how much of a death sentence it really is. Get your hair cut much shorter and get it dyed at the same time at a hair salon. Rinse and repeat a few times of a year going a bit darker gradually so you can claim "it changed color with age".


Indunmo
Need 


OnlyWs said:


> What you need to do is start dyeing your hair. I also have blonde hair and live in this region and most people here don't understand how much of a death sentence it really is. Get your hair cut much shorter and get it dyed at the same time at a hair salon. Rinse and repeat a few times of a year going a bit darker gradually so you can claim "it changed color with age".


nahhh fuck tbst bro when
Im
Tanned blue eyes blonde hair my eyes go super blue 

I already get my hair perm colour no issue for me I get shit ton Nordic bitches and winter my hair goes dark anyway Uk tings dig it enough to satisfy my validation needs


----------



## OnlyWs (Aug 4, 2022)

TopzCat1 said:


> Indunmo
> Need
> 
> nahhh fuck tbst bro when
> ...


Fair enough if your in a Nordic country or Eastern Europe. I've been to a couple other EE capitols this Summer like Budapest and holy shit it's a night and day difference. I get the level of female attention I always thought I should get based on my looks compared to my darker haired friends. Blackpilled me on blonde hair so I'm going down the hair dyeing route because I plan to live in UK/USA long term. And blonde hair makes you look like a bitch to other men as well imo which is a big negative in business.


----------



## Max Frauder (Aug 4, 2022)

If I see one more wonky face posted on this forum I'm gonna shit in my pants whilst still sat in my chair.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Aug 4, 2022)

OnlyWs said:


> Fair enough if your in a Nordic country or Eastern Europe. I've been to a couple other EE capitols this Summer like Budapest and holy shit it's a night and day difference. I get the level of female attention I always thought I should get based on my looks compared to my darker haired friends. Blackpilled me on blonde hair so I'm going down the hair dyeing route because I plan to live in UK/USA long term. And blonde hair makes you look like a bitch to other men as well imo which is a big negative in business.


Hahahaha it’s true but im
Nordic High T reckless aggressive cunt I find it hilarious how ppl fear me and im blonde it’s a challenge dark hair boring🤣


----------



## Detona (Aug 4, 2022)

OnlyWs said:


> Fair enough if your in a Nordic country or Eastern Europe. I've been to a couple other EE capitols this Summer like Budapest and holy shit it's a night and day difference. I get the level of female attention I always thought I should get based on my looks compared to my darker haired friends. Blackpilled me on blonde hair so I'm going down the hair dyeing route because I plan to live in UK/USA long term. And blonde hair makes you look like a bitch to other men as well imo which is a big negative in business.








Massive cope. Blond hair is what Chad has: 

"Bitch" men come from the incel ethnicities that produce beautiful women and effeminate men. They look like this:


----------



## Detona (Aug 4, 2022)

TIL that OP ie a coping ethnic boy in England who LARPS on an incel forum as blond to make himself feel better about the fact that British women prefer blond men.



Blond men are "master race" in England according to British women:










Increasing Number Of Single British Women Choose Viking Babies - Stay at Home Mum


Some women in a quest to be a mother of a Viking baby, say that having a Danish sperm donor was the way to go.




www.stayathomemum.com.au






"So just why are so many British women choosing the Danes to be the anonymous fathers of their children? Well, the reason behind it might not make much sense to you, but to women like Holly Ryan, aged 37 from London, the answer is simple: *“The Danes are a superior race and I want my child to be a part of that race.” *

Holly Ryan spoke to Sunday People about her quest to become the mother of a Viking baby, saying that it was clear to her from the beginning that Danish sperm was the way to go. * “You only have to look at them to understand. They’re extremely good looking and they carry themselves with an air of confidence you just don’t get in Britain.” “I knew as soon as I decided to have a baby on my own that I wanted the donor to be Danish.” *

Holly is one of a massive seven women in her social circle who have chosen to use Danish sperm sourced from Cryos in order to conceive their children. The process is startlingly simple. Would-be mums just log onto the Cryos website, choose their donor and have the sample delivered to their front door with instructions on how to artificially inseminate yourself.

However, the trend is bigger than Holly and her friends. In fact, if Holly does have a baby with Danish sperm they will be a part of an entire generation of British-Danish children, with numbers estimated to be about 3,000, who will never know their fathers. But to Holly, it’s all worth it. *“I knew that Danish men were superior in every way so it seemed obvious to have one as a donor.”*


As it turns out, Holly isn’t the only one who thinks that Danish men are superior.

The Danes behind the donations also hold this opinion, such as 24-year-old Simon Rassmussen. He has been donating at Cryos 2-3 times per week since last July in order to boost his bank balance, as well as to share his perfect Viking genes with the world.

“I have been very lucky to have got very good genes from my parents and as a result I have a very happy life. “I can understand why British women who don’t find a man of their own want to have a baby with Danish DNA."[/color]


----------



## Blkpill Godfather (Sep 4, 2022)

Detona said:


> TIL that OP ie a coping ethnic boy in England who LARPS on an incel forum as blond to make himself feel better about the fact that British women prefer blond men.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does it say anything about them preferring blonde males in that


----------

